# Jason Animatronic Prop In Stock (As Of This Post)



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

We have been asked many times since last Halloween Season when we will be getting more JASON animatronic props in stock.

There are a few 6 Foot Jason Animatronic Props in stock RIGHT NOW! Get one while you can.







More information can be found here: 6 Foot Jason Animatronic Prop in Decorations Animatronics / Animations


(We do expect this to sell out soon)


----------

